# Need advise



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

Go for it. Only 25 years to go.


----------



## Buck Parrish (May 7, 2009)

Are you mechanically inclined? Have you used any tools? Have you done any electrical work? Do you have any college?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

What have you been doing? Can you afford the paycut? Why do you want to make the change?


----------



## RunningSparky (Feb 9, 2013)

Like Buck asked...if you already have an aptitude for tools and mechanically inclined, the transition would be easier. 

I did a year of trade school to make sure This was the path I wanted. It worked for me. Everyone is different though. 

I was tired of sitting behind a desk, made the change at age 43...took a hit in pay for a few years, but now licensed and enjoying it. It wasn’t easy...you will only get out of it what you put in. 

Oh...and...having thick skin is an absolute must.


----------



## Tanoli (Mar 2, 2018)

I used to drive yellow cab in NYC but with Uber and all other app based car service no one is making decent money so I need something which helps me pay the bills. I have 2 year of community college.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Yes, but the real question remains- are you mechanically inclined? That is, are you truly good working with tools and figuring out mechanical things? Desire only gets you an interview- knowing which end of a screwdriver to use gets you a job. You can't just wake up one day and decide to be an electrician without having some inborn mechanical skill.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

First off, welcome aboard @Tanoli!

Secondly as others have said if you have some basic mechanical ability and know a screwdriver from an ice pick you should be okay.

40 isn't too old by any means.


----------



## Pete E (Jan 2, 2018)

Tanoli said:


> Hello everyone, I'm 40 and wants to start electrician career. I need honest advice from people working in the field if its not too late for me to start? Please give me your honest suggestions.


My ex BIL is doing this now at 48..Trouble is he has to hold down his current job while doing night school to get his qualifications, plus it will take him a while, say 3 or 4 years in total...


----------



## joebanana (Dec 21, 2010)

If you don't try, you'll never know. It's never too late to learn new stuff, and if you ain't learning, you're not paying attention.


----------



## Rora (Jan 31, 2017)

Tanoli said:


> Please give me your honest suggestions.


Honestly? Brains are more important than brawn for electrical work. Getting started can be hard on the body if you're doing conduit or pulling wire, but in the long run age won't inhibit you as much as it would in other trades.

In other words, it's not too late to start, but as others have said, the question is whether it's a good fit for your personally, in terms of aptitude.


----------

